# Inter Tropical Convergence Zone



## endure (Apr 16, 2007)

When I used to copy the weather forecast from Colombo/4PB they always used to send the position of the ITCZ. I know it's useful information for aircraft but was it really useful for ships?


----------



## gadgee (Jul 24, 2005)

Also known as the Doldrums. For shipping it can cause poor visibility in thunder storms and in addition tropical cyclones form within the ITCZ.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

gadgee said:


> Also known as the Doldrums. For shipping it can cause poor visibility in thunder storms and in addition tropical cyclones form within the ITCZ.


Also, murder for Spanish galleons trying to discover Australia. Just ask FilipVs.

John T


----------

